# bootcamp NO BOOTABLE DEVICE



## Alz (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me permets de poster un sujet suite à un nombre incalculables de tentatives pour installer windows 10 sur mon :
MacBook Pro mi-2012 13 pouces
sous MacOScatalina 10.15.4

J'ai en ma possession 2 clés USB et un disque dure externe. Une image ISO window 10 64 bit téléchargé sur le site de windows.

Mon problème principal est le suivant : 

L'assistant Boot Camp fonctionne parfaitement (création d'une USB bootable, téléchargement des logiciels de prise en charge, et sélection de la taille des partitions) jusqu'au redémarrage du MAC : un écran noir s'affiche puis en haut à gauche "no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key".

Ayant contacté plusieurs fois l'assistance Apple à ce sujet, nous avons : réinitialisé mon mac et formaté une clé USB en ExFAT avant qu'elle soit formaté par bootcamp... les deux manip' sans succès.

Par mes propres moyens, j'ai compris que l'on pouvait passer l'écran noir "no bootable Device" en appuyant sur ALT au redémarrage, je sélection alors mon EFI Boot et lance l'installation window, mais, nouveau problème : un message d'erreur m'indique que la partition BOOTCAMP a des contenu MBR et que Windows ne peut s'installer que sur du GPT (le formatage de la partition à ce moment là ne résoudre pas le problème).

Je suis parvenu à passer ce problème en redémarrant sur mon mac et en formatant en format "macOS étendu journalier", le format ExFat ne marchait pas non plus... Une fois formaté, je redémarre en appuyant sur ALT et l'installation se termine. Avec plusieurs problèmes avec : pas de drivers pour le son, la sortie audio du mac n'est pas reconnu et rien n'est installé concernant le son sur la partition. Ce à quoi s'ajoute des crash répétés de l'ordinateur lorsque j'essaye d'installer les mises à jour windows ou des drivers concernant le son. 
La session étant inutilisable, je l'ai desinstallée. 

Aucune de ces manipulations ne m'a permis de créer une partition bootcamp fonctionnelle. 
Je comprends que certaines des manips précédemment cité vont certainement en faire rire, mais c'est des solutions qui m'ont permis d'avance "un peu" sur le problème même si au final : je n'y suis pas parvenu.

Je souhaite pouvoir passer le "no bootable devise" en esperant que la suite de l'installation suive sans soucis...

Merci de votre lecture,
J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider,

A plus!


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

Alz a dit:


> un écran noir s'affiche puis en haut à gauche "no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key".


Message classique indiquant clairement que la clé USB n'est pas amorçage, donc mauvais formatage.


Alz a dit:


> j'ai compris que l'on pouvait passer l'écran noir "no bootable Device" en appuyant sur ALT au redémarrage


Pas tout à fait, ce n'est pas parce que tu appuieras sur une touche que ça démarrera sur un support USB. Ce message est aussi classique dans une installation de Windows.

Pour résumer, la clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go pour être tranquille doit-être formaté en FAT32 dans une Table de partition GUID et jamais en MBR. Le disque dur interne ne doit jamais être partitionné et on ne crée jamais à l'avance une partition pour Windows. Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable et peut proposer plusieurs variantes en fonction de l'année d'un Mac.

Depuis 2012 Assistant Boot Camp peut proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso associé à la création d'une clé USB de démarrage en incluant dans son contenu le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. Depuis 2015, Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso sans utilisation d'une clé USB, le fichier .iso ainsi que les pilotes/drivers seront stockés dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation. Sorti de ce protocole, toute autre tentative sera un échec !

Mais il y a une alternative sans utiliser son disque dur interne et sans Assistant Boot Camp. Si cela t'intéresse, ici il y a une grosse lecture à faire avant de te lancer... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...tier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007 ...en lisant toutes les réponses.


----------



## Alz (9 Avril 2020)

Salut Locke et merci d'avoir prid le temps de repondre.

Concernant la cle USB (16go effectivement), je la formate en FAT32 avant l'installation bootcamp, cependant l'utilitaire de disque ne me propose pas le choix du shema entre GUID ou MBR. Je n'ai pas de ligne pour choisir tel ou tel table mais uniquement celle liée au format.

Ensuite, a mon sens je n'ai qu'une option concernant bootcamp : la cle USB. Mon macbook pro mid 2012 ne semble pas être equipé d'un bootcamp utilisant l'espace virtuelle (ou alors je n'ai pas vu l'option à ce sujet).

J'ai pu lire ton topic/video pour installer windows sans bootcamp, j'envisage serieusement cette option car je ne parviens pas à passer ce problème de no bootable device. J'essais ce soir de formater mon disque dur externe en FAT32 sur une table GUID et je vous ferrais un retour. Si c'est un echec j'essayerais donc ta methode.


----------



## Alz (9 Avril 2020)

Re, ducoup j'ai essayé avec mon disque dure.. voilà le résultat du formatage (impossible de trouver le sema GUID)





Avez vous une solution?

Edit : j'ai lancé la procedure bootcamp avec ce format : No bootable device... Une idée?


Locke a dit:


> Message classique indiquant clairement que la clé USB n'est pas amorçage, donc mauvais formatage.
> Pour résumer, la clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go pour être tranquille *doit-être formaté en FAT32 dans une Table de partition GUID et jamais en MBR*.


Comment es que je peux faire pour réaliser cela??
Edit2 : Locke ton sujet est interessant mais je souhaite installer windows directement sur le mac et non pas sur un disque externe.


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Re, ducoup j'ai essayé avec mon disque dure.. voilà le résultat du formatage (impossible de trouver le sema GUID)


Mais tu veux faire quoi avec ce disque dur de 500 Go ? Ejecte ce disque, dans Utilitaire de disque tu feras un clic sur Présentation en sélectionnant Afficher tous les appareils. Tu reconnectes ton disque dur, car ce n'est pas clair !


----------



## Alz (9 Avril 2020)

Voilà après avoir éjecté le disque winInstall et en affichant tout les appareils.
J'ai essayé avec le disque dure externe car jusqu'à présent mes 2 les USB ne marchaient pas.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Voilà après avoir éjecté le disque winInstall et en affichant tout les appareils.


Ben non, c'est bien le disque ST500LM0 qu'il faut éjecter, il ne doit pas apparaître. De plus je te demande ce que tu veux faire de ce disque dur de 500 Go et pas de réponse ?


Alz a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec le disque dure externe car jusqu'à présent mes 2 les USB ne marchaient pas.


Si tu tentes de créer une installation de démarrage avec ce disque dur, pour moi cette taille de 500 Go est bien trop grande et Assistant Boot Camp considère à juste titre que c'est un matériel USB à part entière et qu'il ne supporte pas. On peut utiliser une clé USB de 8/16/32 Go, la bonne taille pour être tranquille est de 16 Go en USB 2.0, parfois il faut utiliser l'USB 3.0.

Comment reconnaître un support USB...


----------



## Alz (10 Avril 2020)

Salut Locke,

Oui effectivement je souhaitais créer une installation démarrage avec ce disque dure, car mes 2 les USB (16go et 32go) m'affichaient "no bootable live" constamment.

Voilà une capture d'écran comme tu me l'a demandé :





Mes deux USB sont des USB 2.0 (couleur noir à l'intérieur).
J'ai essayé de les formater en FAT32 sur une partition GUID mais sans succès : "no bootable Device"... Peu-être que j'ai mal effectué les manipulations... Comment es que je peux faire?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Prends ta clé USB de 16 Go, lance Utilitaires de disque et suis la séquence suivante...






1) tu sélectionnes la racine de ta clé USB
2) un clic sur Effacer






3) tu donnes un nom explicite
4) tu sélectionnes MS-DOS (FAT) = FAT32
5) tu sélectionnes impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer

Tu éjectes ta clé USB, tu la reconnectes. Au préalable tu auras téléchargé le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits. Tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu définis la taille de la partition Windows, le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers se fera dans la clé USB et Assistant Boot Camp créera le fichier de démarrage de la clé USB en ayant extrait du fichier .iso tous les fichiers nécessaires pour poursuivre l'installation.

Si un message d'erreur "NO BOOTABLE DEVICE" apparaît, alors la clé USB n'est pas démarrable, ne convient pas, il faut en utiliser une autre, en USB 3.0 par exemple.


----------



## Alz (10 Avril 2020)

Okay, je vais essayer ta procédure de A à Z.
Elle change en 2 points vis à vis de ma pratique : je ne donnait pas de "nom explicite" et je m'éjectais pas avant de la reconnecter pour utiliser bootcamp. 

Je croise les doigts pour que ces deux détails fassent la différence. Concernant l'ISO window, je l'ai téléchargé exactement sur le même lien que toi.

Je te fais un retour dé que c'et terminé.


----------



## Alz (10 Avril 2020)

Malheureusement cette méthode ne fonctionne pas : "NO BOOTABLE DEVICE" toujours présent au redémarrage du MacBook Pro.
Je t'ai fais des captures durant l'utilisation de ta méthode :








Suite à quoi l'ordi redémarre et m'affiche le message d'erreur.
Je vais essayer de me procurer une USB 3.0, en attendant si quelqu'un connait une solution je suis preneur!

Merci quand même pour ton aide Locke.

edit : à savoir mon disque dur externe est connecté via un câble USB 3.0 (pour info), et ça ne marche pas non plus avec ta méthode...


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Alz a dit:


> edit : à savoir mon disque dur externe est connecté via un câble USB 3.0 (pour info), et ça ne marche pas non plus avec ta méthode...


Il faut impérativement déconnecter tout matériel USB y compris pendant la phase de formatage de la clé USB. Tu déconnectes tous tes matériels USB, tu redémarres histoire de vider le cache des barrettes mémoires, tu recommences le formatage de la clé USB et tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, si ce dernier détecte le moindre matériel USB hormis une clé USB, ce sera un échec !

Attention, il faut laisser à macOS un espace libre de 25/30 Go pour qu'il puisse fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Alz (10 Avril 2020)

Bon!

Locke, merci pour tout le temps que tu as consacré a mon problème.
Mon probème desormais résolu :
Je suis aller acheter une cle USB 3 pour 7euros à 16go et l'installation c'est lancée correctement du 1er coup!

Un grand merci à toi tu as assuré!


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Je suis aller acheter une cle USB 3 pour 7euros à 16go et l'installation c'est lancée correctement du 1er coup!


Le souci est qu'on ne sait pas si à la base un utilisateur utilise une clé USB 2 ou 3.0. Par défaut, je n'utilise que des USB 3.0 et content pour toi que cela fonctionne, il y a toujours une raison, encore faut-il tout savoir depuis le début.


----------

